# jig masrer 500's



## chilehead2 (Jun 20, 2006)

Has anyone tried these for distance casting? Im thinking maybe a good bait reel. 

Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

I tried one. Once. A couple weeks later, after my thumb had healed up, I decided never to try it again. 

Jigmaster is pretty big, relatively speaking, a Squidder might be better for casting. A 525 Mag would be even better....


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*I got one*

haven't tried it yet ... but from what I hear it could use a mag job .... simply glue magnets to the clicker side plate .... and then they are Newell and other upgrades .... but I think it will be a decent somewhat larger reel ... no Penn 525 or daiwa SHA or grand wave ... kinda got mine for a backup and when I need the Beef ...


----------



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

Used one exclusively until I got a 525 Mag. That was only a few months but I fished it pretty hard then. Mine got the Newell long cast bearings (like $7 shipped from ebay) and a crummy, very very crummy mag job. Its not a bad casting reel, and IMO its a good learning platform as you can tighten the bearings all the way down and not worry about burning them up, as would be the case with a 525MAG. You'll want the aluminum spool for it, if your version doesn't have this an aluminum spool can be picked up for ~$10. My Jigmaster was on an Ocean Master 12' heaver (6-12oz rated rod) and I quickly found out I just didn't have enough thumb to control the thing with a full spool, so thats something else to consider......Only spool it up to where you can still get good real estate for your thumb. 
The Jigmaster is a biiig reel, but with a little practice it will definitely get the job done. With a good mag setup and some Newell bearings it'd probably be all the surf reel you would realistically need. I've got 2, one that actually still gets fished pretty regularly alongside a 525MAG and 2 6500 Abus.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Just convert the 500 to narrow 501*

I got 2 and I got the coversion kit for my squidder 140; going to narrow it to a 146.

Add a few mags.

The narrow 501 cast really well.

Hopefully the narrowed squidder 146, with bearing will cast even better.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

For distance casting, no good. For fishing, it's ok as long as you mag it. I converted mine to a 501 or the narrow spool, put 17 lb sufix on it, and glued in some nuts and attached soem rare earth mags to the nuts. Casted it last night with 3 magnets and a 3 ounce weight. Not one blow up and no thumbing until the end. Worked well. Next I will try removing a magnet and going up to 5 ounces. Time will tell...


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

I have one magged and not anywhere close to the 525 but it is a work horse and I will shark fish mine this summer. I have three mags and have to thumb at end and slight touch in the middle. It cast fine With magnets..but not a casting machine...


----------



## chilehead2 (Jun 20, 2006)

*the jig is up*

ok thanks for the replies. will def lookinto a mag job and mabe a 501 spool. tnx again


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

you can't just change the spool, there is a conversion kit that includes the bars and the reel seat.


----------



## chilehead2 (Jun 20, 2006)

gotchya


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

*Most Tackle Shops get these*

reels free.. With the purchase of x amount of rods.. So ya get what ya pay for.. I see it as a bad platform to learn on as it will teach you bad habits, for example thumbing the spool.. The proper tuned reel will throw with out thumbing.. Its too big too cumbersom and thin graphite body just don't do it for the drum striper cobia crowd.. IMHO you would be better off distance wise with a good spinner.. JAM


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

I used one for many years. Caught many Blues, Kings Drum and other assorted creatures. Blew out 2 sets of sideplates once on a Poon and another time on a Shark. I would highly recomened to get a more modren reel with some type of cast control. IMHO adding mags just will not do it. The spool is just to big and heavy. And todays fast action rods just don't fit with it.


----------



## bulldozer (Aug 30, 2006)

*jigmaster*

i think the jigmaster cast really well for a large old school reel. as other posts said a couple of well placed 3/8"x 1/8" magnets will tame the beast somwhat. if you find a 505 jigmaster it has ball bearings from the factory, and cast even better than the 500 and 501. just my .02.:fishing:


----------



## Dyhard (Oct 24, 2002)

Jigmasters? Got 4 of them. Put magnets on them all. They are my go to reels when I'm trowing big weight. They are tough reels and can take abuse. Just; loosen the thumb screw, take apart, rinse, lub, twist together, tighten the thumb screw and fish. The magnets made them fun.


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

JAM said:


> reels free.. With the purchase of x amount of rods.. So ya get what ya pay for.. I see it as a bad platform to learn on as it will teach you bad habits, for example thumbing the spool.. The proper tuned reel will throw with out thumbing.. Its too big too cumbersom and thin graphite body just don't do it for the drum striper cobia crowd.. IMHO you would be better off distance wise with a good spinner.. JAM


John,

I know you're a big fan of the 525 and my cousin loves his that he bought from you a few weeks ago, but I remember you saying that you always cast yours on 9 with no problems, nor should you have any at that setting. My question is, would a properly tuned 525 throw on say, 3, without thumbing?


Thx


FA:beer:


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

FishinAddiction said:


> John,
> 
> I know you're a big fan of the 525 and my cousin loves his that he bought from you a few weeks ago, but I remember you saying that you always cast yours on 9 with no problems, nor should you have any at that setting. My question is, would a properly tuned 525 throw on say, 3, without thumbing?
> 
> ...


They will for me....


----------

